# newbie question: why does my develop module look like this ?



## bvangerven (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi,

I installed Lightroom yesterday evening (so I am very new at this ...) I downloaded the most recent version available (CC), my PC is running windows 8 64 bits.

I imported some JPEGs into lightroom, they look fine in the preview, and in the library module, but the image is not shown correctly in the develop module (see attachment).

What is going on, and what can I do about this ? 


thanks in advance,
Brigitte


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 16, 2015)

Turn off GPU acceleration in the Preferences under Performance.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  

While Johan is correct, you might want to know why and How to turn it off. 
Not all Video cards can support GPU acceleration.  Some that do may require updated drivers to work properly.
In LR preferences, there is a Performance tab, Unchecking the checkbox will turn off GPU acceleration. 

To the right of that checkbox is a button labeled {System Info}.  When you click on the button, you get a window of information about LR, your OS and your hardware and driver versions.  If you copy that information and paste it into a reply, we can tell more about whether you can use GPU acceleration with the card that you have.  GPU acceleration is not essential and currently on used in  parts of Development.  LR6 is the first version to even offer GPU acceleration.


----------



## bvangerven (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks Johan, Cletus. 

Disabling the GPU accelerator indeed solved the problem.

My System info : 

Lightroom version: CC 2015.2.1 [ 1046594 ]
License: Trial
Operating system: Windows 8 
Version: 6.2
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 4
Processor speed: 2.8 GHz
Built-in memory: 7863.3 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 7863.3 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 444.8 MB (5.6%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 411.3 MB
Memory cache size: 123.0 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX
System DPI setting: 120 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1920x1080, 2) 1920x1080
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No


Graphics Processor Info: 
Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000


Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: Intel
Version: 3.3.0 - Build 9.17.10.2843
Renderer: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
LanguageVersion: 3.30 - Build 9.17.10.2843




Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: C:\Users\bvangerven\Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\bvangerven\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom


Installed Plugins: 
1) Canon Tether Plugin
2) Facebook
3) Flickr
4) Leica Tether Plugin
5) Nikon Tether Plugin


Config.lua flags: None


Adapter #1: Vendor : 8086
	Device : 166
	Subsystem : 21f617aa
	Revision : 9
	Video Memory : 32
Adapter #2: Vendor : 1414
	Device : 8c
	Subsystem : 0
	Revision : 0
	Video Memory : 0
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speaker/HP (Realtek High Definition Audio)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
Direct2DEnabled: false
GPUDevice: not available
OGLEnabled: true


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2015)

The latest driver version is 15.33.39.4276.  Yours is version 9.x. You could install the latest driver for your Graphics adapter and give GPU acceleration another try 
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/pr...4000-for-3rd-Generation-Intel-Core-Processors

Also Lightroom version: CC 2015.2.1 is flawed and the recommendation is to roll back to the more stable CC 2015.1.1 and wait for a more stable release of LR. How do I roll back to Lightroom 2015.1.1 or Lightroom 6.1.1?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 17, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Also Lightroom version: CC 2015.2.1 is flawed and the recommendation is to roll back to the more stable CC 2015.1.1 and wait for a more stable release of LR. How do I roll back to Lightroom 2015.1.1 or Lightroom 6.1.1?



LR6.3 update now released. 

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> LR6.3 update now released.
> 
> http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/


I'm checking this out now.  There is no indication that ACR9.3 is available for PSCC. Lightroom complains.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 17, 2015)

It's no big deal. Use either option....."Open Anyway" should be fine in this instance as there are no develop functionality changes in 6.3, AFAIK.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's no big deal. Use either option....."Open Anyway" should be fine in this instance as there are no develop functionality changes in 6.3, AFAIK.


Yes, I know how to get around it. And I'm sure there will be an update to ACR soon.


----------

